# Glenoid fracture scope or open



## ortho1991 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I hope someone can help.

Doc did shoulder scope, with SLAP,SAD,DCE,DEB. Posterior/anterior labral repair. Also at the end of note he puts operative tx of glenoid fracture and he codes is 23585. Here is the part of the op-note that he talks about the glenoid fracture.


Operative treatment of glenoid fracture:  The glenoid fracture fragment was
initially freed with an osteotome, used almost in an osteotomy type of fashion.
This was mobilized to be able to be brought up anatomically.  The 4:00 anchor
was placed further down the glenoid neck and a 25 degree right lasso was used to
shuttle the sutures in horizontal mattress configuration through the fracture
fragment in order to provide solid, secure repair.  

The fluid was then evacuated from the shoulder and the portals were closed with
buried Monocryl sutures and Steri-Strips.  A dry sterile dressing was applied. 
The patient was returned to the Recovery Room in excellent condition 

I read this to be unlisted 29999. He codes 23585.

Please any help or suggestions will be appreicated.

Thank you,


----------

